# LOGO OBA8 über Android Smartphone steuern



## Stephan25 (1 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß das dieses Thema bestimmt schon zick tausend male diskutiert wurde und den ein oder anderen bestimmt schon nervt.
Aber leider habe ich bis jetzt in der Suche noch nicht die Lösung gefunden welche für mich die richtige ist.

Ich habe eine LOGO OBA8 im Zählerschrank verbaut ( 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA8 ) welche meine Rollladensteuert. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine OBA7 verbaut für die Beleuchtung welche mit der OBA8 kommuniziert was auch alles besten funktioniert. Bis jetzt gebe ich sämtliche Zeiten z.B. für die Zeit oder Wochenschaltuhren über ein TP700 Comfort Panel ein was auch bestens funktioniert. 
Ich würde jetzt gerne aber die Zeiteingaben oder das Ein und Ausschalten z.B. der Außenbeleuchtung ebenfalls über ein Android Smartphone realisieren. Leider bin ich hier aber immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden App wo ich dies so realisieren kann. Ich würde eben gerne wie bei meinem TP700 Comfort Schaltflächen haben, welche ich als Taster ausführen kann um alles zu schalten.
Perfekt wäre es wenn ich die selben VM-Parameter ansteuern könnte wie über die Visualisierung des TP700, sprich auch einzelne Bit in einem Byte oder Word setzten und rücksetzten um z.B. bei der Wochenschaltuhr die einzelnen Tage an oder abwählen zu können. 

Deshalb meine Frage, wie und mit welcher App habt ihr das bei euch realisiert? 

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe Freuen und wäre unendlich dankbar.

Viele Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## Ph3niX (1 Februar 2019)

Gibt von Siemens eine App:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siemens.snc.ilogo&hl=de

Habe ich jedoch noch nie benutzt, von daher einfach mal austesten, ist ja im ersten Moment kostenlos, erst wenn du mehrere Aktionen des gleichen Typs durchführen möchtest kostet es einen Obolus.


----------



## Stephan25 (1 Februar 2019)

Leider ist wenn ich ehrlich bin die App vermutlich nicht das richtige wenn ich die Bewertungen so lese!
Oder hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser App gemacht und kann hiervon evtl. mal berichten vor allem ob die Verbindung wirklich ständig abbricht und ob wie aufwendig das Programmieren der einzelnen Buttons ist und ob man diese auch als Taster ausführen kann.

Hat jemand noch eine andere Alternative als die Siemens App?

Grüße

Stephan


----------



## Stephan25 (3 Februar 2019)

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tipp für mich evtl. auch für iOS Smartphones. 

Danke und Gruß Stephan


----------



## Fireman_Frank (4 Februar 2019)

Wenn das alles im Netzwerk (WLan) passieren soll kommst du evtl. mit einem VNC-Viewer ans Ziel?


----------



## Stephan25 (5 Februar 2019)

Es sollte wenn möglich auch sonst über das Internet funktionieren und nicht nur über WLAN


----------



## Fireman_Frank (6 Februar 2019)

Dann mußt du dein TP für das Internet erreichbar machen (dyndns?), und wieder mit VNC darauf zugreifen


----------

